# Plant sticks to clothing ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Does anyone recognize this?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

"Beggar's lice" is the common name. *yay*

Also known as 'sticktights'. They are the bane of dog owners everywhere around here. Bah.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

That's it! Beggars lice. Will stick to anything that moves near it!! Especially, a furry animal!


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out agrimony. see if that doesn't fit.


----------

